# type of bed



## damara23 (Nov 24, 2012)

I'm trying to get Paris her own bed. Now she sleeps in mine and lays on the floor or sofa during the day.

I noticed that she likes to prop her head on something while sleeping. What type of bed does your baby have? Is there one that they like a lot or that you highly recommend?

To Yogi (if you see this)- Just saw the addition to the fam on fb, Bogi! Hi Bogi!


----------



## Ryder's Mom (Jun 10, 2011)

Ryder has two kinds of beds: a little cat cubby (shh, we don't tell him it's for cats!) and a regular bed. He loves both of them.








(He obviously doesn't know how to sleep in a bed the right way)


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Zach likes the one that has the higher border around so he can prop his head up too! Zach like the top of the sofa  and uses my husbands shoulder.


----------



## lols82 (Nov 13, 2012)

Sammy has 2 (and uses neither). He has a little sort of round one that he would never go in, that now houses all of his soft toys. He has a big flat rectangular one which he always slept on and let him lie in his weird and wonderful positions. He now sleeps on our bed and sleeps behind my head on my pillow. I don't think he would take too kindly to my attempting to get him to sleep down in his own bed now after almost 3 months in bed.


----------



## Leila'sMommy (Oct 20, 2012)

I got Leila a cat bed when we first got her because she was so tiny and it was smaller than the dog beds. Later, I got her a dog bed that's rectangular with the sides. But she only humps on it. The only places she will sleep are on me, beside me, or on the floor. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## luvsmalts (Oct 21, 2008)

I've tried various beds but he always ends up on the top of the sofa.


----------



## babycake7 (Jan 30, 2012)

Bella has a PEI pod bed which she loves and she also has a bed that I keep in her IRIS pen - I always get one with high sides or bolsters because she loves to prop her head up...


----------



## damara23 (Nov 24, 2012)

Before Paris came home, I bought crateware so she could use her crate as a bed. She did sleep in it as a puppy up until her spay....

Kelley - so proud that Ryder uses his! Wish Paris could adjust to a bed.
Laura - Sammy sounds like he sleeps like Paris, after her spay, she slept with me and has been there for months. 

Pam - LOL with Leila humping the bed. Paris discovered "the dirty" on her stuffed banana.

By the sounds of everyone's replies, I may be fighting an uphill battle?


----------



## IzzysBellasMom (Jan 16, 2013)

We have a few beds but all they are good for is hiding treats and dragging around, there's no sleeping in them.


----------



## damara23 (Nov 24, 2012)

IzzysBellasMom said:


> We have a few beds but all they are good for is hiding treats and dragging around, there's no sleeping in them.


hmmm, Paris may do the same. She does hide her treats in her tunnel. Still thinking to give it a try and just bring it back or donate it to one of her cousins.


----------



## Gongjoo (Dec 9, 2012)

I have a donut bead for Khloee covered with Satin. I find it keeps her hair un-matted. 

Here is a picture. Its old but you can see the bed. I will say I was apprehensive at first since satin is so delicate of a fabric, but it's held up VERY well and washes like a dream.


----------



## damara23 (Nov 24, 2012)

Gongjoo said:


> I have a donut bead for Khloee covered with Satin. I find it keeps her hair un-matted.
> 
> Here is a picture. Its old but you can see the bed. I will say I was apprehensive at first since satin is so delicate of a fabric, but it's held up VERY well and washes like a dream.



ooo that's an idea, well if she doesn't warm up to her own bed, will buy satin pillow case for my bed since she currently owns that as "her bed". It's like she's being so kind as to allowing me to sleep in the bed with her. LOL! Diva diva, I tell ya. :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## lols82 (Nov 13, 2012)

damara23 said:


> Before Paris came home, I bought crateware so she could use her crate as a bed. She did sleep in it as a puppy up until her spay....
> 
> Kelley - so proud that Ryder uses his! Wish Paris could adjust to a bed.
> Laura - Sammy sounds like he sleeps like Paris, after her spay, she slept with me and has been there for months.
> ...


Well good luck  I put Sammy's blanket and his favourite Ducky on my pillow and he knows it's time to get comfy.


----------



## kilodzul (Oct 7, 2013)

Cashmere sleeps in her bed since the first night I got her and she accepted it right away. It looks like this:








I also place the blanket on the floor next to it, because she likes changing her position during the night and I've read that dogs need to sleep on their side to have REM phase of sleep. So make sure it's big enough for her to stretch herself.
But I guess it'll be hard to convince Paris to give up on big, warm bed now that she's used to sleep in it. Good luck anyway!


----------



## SA_GC (Oct 14, 2013)

*Pei bed is so cool!*



babycake7 said:


> Bella has a PEI pod bed which she loves and she also has a bed that I keep in her IRIS pen - I always get one with high sides or bolsters because she loves to prop her head up...


Hope - I looked up the PEI pod beds and they are so cool. Nothing like that in South Africa... I am envious - would love to get one for Sugar. Your fluff is a lucky pooch!


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Lucky has all sorts of beds including a Pei pod. His favorite is a Cuddle Bed:

[ame=http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B003ZYF1QG]Amazon.com: K&H Cuddle Cube Pet Bed, Small 24-Inch by 24-Inch, Mocha: Pet Supplies[/ame]

He sinks into it; here he is sleeping with the blanket janene made for us:










He also enjoys it when I bring his snoozer lookout into the house. You could use that as both a bed and as a car seat. I would put a blanket of pillow or both in it though.


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

Gracie loves any bed with a raised side for her head.... We have a few beds around the house, and she will pick on depending on where we are...

She loves the back of chairs and the sofa tho...

and at night... she would never lay in her own bed... my bed *is* her biggest bed


----------



## Cyndilou (Jan 24, 2013)

Funny Ace loves the top of the sofa too. We just got two new beds from toplinepet and he loves them. The zebra one in my daughters room because she has al. Black and white zebra type bedding and black curtains. Then a black and gold one in the living room. For $30 they are awesome beds. 
He has a kitty bed too in our room but the cat took it over.


----------



## damara23 (Nov 24, 2012)

I looked into a Pei pod also but didn't want to spend the money if Paris wasn't going to stay in it as a carrier or bed. But those are so cool, I love any "all-in one" type product for dogs.

Julia - Cashmere looks so comfy in her bed lol! 

Walter - Lucky's blanket from janene is adorable! Thanks for the quick link too. My other dog (Doodie that's passed earlier this yr) used to sleep on my sister's beanbag.
I wonder if Paris would like it? I may get one like that and a regular bed for her.

Tori- You're doing what I hope to do for Paris, a bed in a few rooms. Gotta love Miss Gracie Grace! She very lucky!

Cyndi - I'll check toplinepet too. 

Now that most are mentioning their babies on top the sofa, Paris goes up there when I leave the house and she'll howl. I guess she naps there too after she's done fussing?
Sometimes while I'm making bows, she'll pop up there, looking all cool laying across the top but I never catch her sleeping there. Our sofa isn't up against the wall either so when she first did it, i nearly had a heartattack! I called her my little daredevil. But I guess it's a "Maltese Thing".


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

Damara,

I went with cheap beds from Petsmart, and one I found at TJMaxx. The TJMaxx one is actually really nice, but was inexpensive. It's super soft minky type fabric - a light aqua blue... Was meant for Gus but they both fit in it, so he lets her share. I've seen some great ones at Burlington Coat Factory, too. 

Because like you, I didn't know if she would like them. or if she would be like Dewey and rip it up


----------



## Ryder's Mom (Jun 10, 2011)

Damara, Ry loves his bed. Most days I'll see him switch between his bed and sleeping in his cage ever since I put a nice soft blanket in it for him. Then he'll come to me for cuddle times, switch to the top of the LazyBoy, back to the couch, then back to my lap.


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

Perhaps your baby would like a bolster bed (high around the edges)? Or a small pillow? I give Coco a small bone shaped pillow to sleep with and she actually uses it! It looks so adorable, I love to peak at her while she is snoozing.


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

IzzysBellasMom said:


> We have a few beds but all they are good for is hiding treats and dragging around, there's no sleeping in them.


So funny, Lol! Ullana is doing the same! Her beds are only for storing all her toys! She always sleeps on the couch (during the day) and in the middle of our bed during the night!


----------

